

Ask HN: Question about an earlier post - hims10

I had recently seen a HN post from a founder regarding his startup on analyzing a piece of writing. The founder was an ex-army guy.<p>I was wondering on how to get feedback on my writing skills and remembered that post that I had skimmed through. It will be great if someone can post the url if they have it bookmarked.
======
kleevr
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=301155>

~~~
hims10
thanks :-)

